# Mod 70 pre 64 vs Post 64 Stocks



## msgems (Jul 13, 2006)

I have a broken stock on my post 64 mod 70, in .264, with a blind mag. I need to know if a pre 64 stock would fit?
Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Invector (Jan 13, 2006)

contact remington...there is a help spot that you can go to but you have to have a log in for it, its free though. I had a question about an old rem and they helped me out.


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

I think he would get a more accurate answer if he contacted Winchester.

I don't think they are the same but what the difference is I'm not sure. If you do a search for replacement stocks for the mod 70 they all ask you to state if it is a pre or post 64 model so there must be something different.


----------



## Invector (Jan 13, 2006)

LOL for some reason I thought he had a remington. But ya anyways contacting the company that made the gun should work is what I ment.


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

I have a pre-64 stock I will sell 79.00... send me a pm. It has a pad on it.


----------



## msgems (Jul 13, 2006)

I thought that Winchester shut down last March.


----------



## Invector (Jan 13, 2006)

They still should have a contact number on their website, make sure your on the gun site and not the ammo site.


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

> I thought that Winchester shut down last March


They shut down the New Haven plant where the model 94 and 70 were made. However they still have two plants over seas that are still producing some Winchester models. Repair and replacement parts are still readily available.


----------



## bgoldhunter (Apr 13, 2005)

I am pretty darn sure the action screws are set in different locations in the pre '64 models. I might be wrong, though, it's happened once before...


----------

